# Hello... SAI isn't working with my tablet?



## Oxa (Feb 20, 2011)

I have SAI, and every tool is working with my Wacom Bamboo tablet--

With the exception of the Water Colors tool. Which is not working with my tablet. It won't put any colors down on the canvas, but when I switch to mouse the mouse will.


What gives. I feel like ripping my hair out. I've reached a roadblock and I can't finish this project until I find a fix.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 21, 2011)

Have you tried - 
updating/reinstalling the tablet driver
restarting your computer
restarting SAI


----------



## Jw (Feb 21, 2011)

You've not used the tablet before booting the program, and the computer has put it on standby. You need to draw squiggles either before or during the program boot for the computer to recognize it. This involves restarting SAI, obviously.

Otherwise, what Toraneko said.


----------



## Ilayas (Feb 21, 2011)

I had a similar problem I did what Toraneko suggested, made sure my tablet drivers were up-to-date and then rebooted my computer.  Worked fine after that.


----------



## Rose (Feb 21, 2011)

just dittoing the other two, tablets are a pain like that sometimes


----------



## ChapperIce (Feb 21, 2011)

Delete your tablet preferences before starting sai and it should work, but also make sure your tablet is updated.

I know with my old bamboo (the one with the eraser?) it wouldn't work unless I did this everytime, but when I updated the driver (but also got the other bamboo without the eraser because the first one broke, bf stepped on it)  it worked fine.


----------



## Oxa (Feb 24, 2011)

I updated the driver, and restarted my computer.

I noticed when I use the tablet, the water color tool is acting more like a Blur tool. It doesn't do much, its barely noticeable, and sometimes I doubt it is working.

However when I use the mouse and water color, it works like it should.

Maybe its the pressure sensitivities or something. @__@ Anyone have any brushes they could share with me or settings that they use? Mines on 7/3


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 24, 2011)

I have some settings and brushes _[I'll have to imageshack them so hold on]_

A problem that I have with SAI and my tablet _[Wacom Bamboo like yours]_ where it... won't use pressure sensitivity at all. Everything's at 100% pressure, so the way to fix this is either unplugging/replugging my tablet or restarting SAI.

Pencil brushes: http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=SAI+brushes#/d1lling


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 24, 2011)

Alright. Some of these I didn't include the settings for because I don't use them.
*Copic:* http://img10.imageshack.us/i/copic.png/
_- Bold, kind of pixelly, good for certain types of art._
*Custom:* http://img340.imageshack.us/i/custompen.png/
_- Soft, good for art, good for light-coloured lines._
*Flats:* http://img718.imageshack.us/i/flatspen.png/
_- Good for colouring_
*Ink Pen:* http://img576.imageshack.us/i/inkpen.png/
_- Good for sketching. One of my faves._
*Lineart:* http://img97.imageshack.us/i/lineartp.png/
_- I use this after doing the base sketch with the Ink Pen_
*Mechanical Pencil:* http://img810.imageshack.us/i/mechpencil.png/
_- Excellent for sketching, fast work and just.. getting a pencilly look.
* Needs the textures from the Deviantart link I linked in the post above_
*SqueedgeMonster's Pen:* http://img825.imageshack.us/i/squeedge.png/
_- SqueedgeMonster uses this. Very smooth, nice for bold lines._

I hope you all like


----------

